# New Tesco opening on Monday



## WasGeri (Nov 18, 2005)

Opposite the bus station.

It's going to be well handy for those living/working in Kingdown - no more having to trek across to the Tesco Metro in Broadmead and spend hours in their queues!

There's also a cashpoint.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 18, 2005)

Judging by it's location, I imagine it was mainly built with the students in mind?  

I thought it was already open though?


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 19, 2005)

No, I went past yesterday.

It's good if students are the target market, as they will never be up at 8.30 when I'm likely to be in there!


----------



## Isambard (Nov 19, 2005)

REALLY good news!     OK, I know we are supposed to hate Tesco but anything that means better shopping closer to Hamster Mansions that their hellhole of a store in Broadmead is a top bonus!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> REALLY good news!     OK, I know we are supposed to hate Tesco but anything that means better shopping closer to Hamster Mansions that their hellhole of a store in Broadmead is a top bonus!


though given its proximity, isn't it likely to be an (even mini-er) "Metro" ?   
(though the Redfield one is probably *better * since its Metro-isation)

Damn! - just remembered I was going to the *proper * greengrocer yesterday but dozed off ...  

.


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 20, 2005)

I think it's a Tesco Express. I'm sure the choices will be fairly limited, but it's so close to my work!


----------



## Idaho (Nov 20, 2005)

The opening of one of these shops is never a good thing.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 20, 2005)

It has never ceased to amaze me the distance from Hamster Mansions (and there a lot of furry cuddly residents in the whole burrow) to basic  shopping facilities. The nearest pint of milk to be had on Broadmead!

If Hammy will put me up in her library (  ) I'll check it out soon and cruise the aisles for hunky students..........


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 20, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> If Hammy will put me up in her library (  )


Any time, may dear. 

The new Tesco is opening at 8 a.m tomorrow, but I just drove past and saw a notice which says from then on it'll be open from 6 a.m. 'til 11 p.m. Gotta admit, much as I hate Tescos, that could be very convenient.    

In fact..heh heh - just wait until I find out what time they do the out-of-date reductions!


----------



## Isambard (Nov 20, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> In fact..heh heh - just wait until I find out what time they do the out-of-date reductions!



A lot of those students in the posh new flat _will_ have to use daddy's credit card as all the orange-stickered specials will be gone!


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 20, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> It has never ceased to amaze me the distance from Hamster Mansions (and there a lot of furry cuddly residents in the whole burrow) to basic  shopping facilities. The nearest pint of milk to be had on Broadmead!



There is a newsagents at the end of Jamaica Street - but a few times I've gone there only to find it shut with a sign on the door saying 'back in 10 mins' which is very annoying.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 20, 2005)

Idaho said:
			
		

> The opening of one of these shops is never a good thing.


Too true 



> A report published by the National Retail Planning Forum shows that the opening of a superstore costs, on average, a net 276 local jobs, as independent grocers, village shops, newsagents, milk rounds and pharmacists are closed down in droves.



From a George Monbiot article


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 20, 2005)

This is not a superstore though and there is nothing in the area which is likely to be affected. The nearest shop selling similar goods (a Spar/Star) closed a couple of months ago.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 20, 2005)

i was in the broadmead tesco last sunday and it was a terrifying experience


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 20, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> This is not a superstore though and there is nothing in the area which is likely to be affected. The nearest shop selling similar goods (a Spar/Star) closed a couple of months ago.


It's also an integral part of some newly built student accommodation housing (IIRC) 170+ people.  

I'd rather have seen something other than a Tesco, but there's a lot of new development going on in the area, and a definite shortage of grocery shops.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 20, 2005)

pieminister is only a short walk away though  what more do you need?


----------



## Isambard (Nov 20, 2005)

Broadmeand Tesco is the world's WORST shopping experience! Ever.

I don't know where the Pieminister is!
I think I'll have to be guided there after visiting the local hostelry at the Feb mash up!  Geddit! Pie, mash up!   

I never really notice a newsagents on Jamaica Street, I usually just float along it, it's kind of  leyline guiding me around the poles of my Bristol world: Club BunKRS, Hamster Mansions, the usual pub, the Griffin and Vibes!


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 20, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Broadmeand Tesco is the world's WORST shopping experience! Ever.


i was there before closing on a sunday and thought there were going to be stabbings over the last reduced egg and cress sandwich....it reminded me of a neon lighted glastonbury with scrums of shouting people pushing past  and the aura of menace i was happy to go back to nice genteel bath where if the last rocket and brie on organic wholemeal was in Waitrose, people would be all like 'no, you have it...'


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 20, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Broadmeand Tesco is the world's WORST shopping experience! Ever.
> 
> I don't know where the Pieminister is!
> I think I'll have to be guided there after visiting the local hostelry at the Feb mash up!  Geddit! Pie, mash up!
> ...


pieminister is in stokes croft near the bike shop and wonderful....think a pieminister meetup shuld be arranged  and yes, mash up is good...it's all gravy


----------



## Isambard (Nov 20, 2005)

LMAO at the Bath analogy!   

It's the queues, the dozy staff, the layout, it's never got what I want and and and and........


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 20, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> LMAO at the Bath analogy!
> 
> It's the queues, the dozy staff, the layout, it's never got what I want and and and and........


theres people there in nylon and elizabeth duke jewellry


----------



## Isambard (Nov 20, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> theres people there in nylon and elizabeth duke jewellry




It's the new Chav-Chic dear, latest thing, don't you read Drapers Record!


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 20, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> It's the new Chav-Chic dear, latest thing, don't you read Drapers Record!


  *puts on too tight white jeans and pulls up g-string*


----------



## Serotonin (Nov 20, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> A lot of those students in the posh new flat _will_ have to use daddy's credit card as all the orange-stickered specials will be gone!



I may be wrong but it was my understanding the accomodation above was for nurses and other keyworkers from the BRI.


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 20, 2005)

You're wrong.


----------



## Serotonin (Nov 20, 2005)

oh well it had to happen some time.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 21, 2005)

Is the cashpoint a Midland by any chance? Sorry, HSBC.


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 21, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Is the cashpoint a Midland by any chance? Sorry, HSBC.


Haven't checked it out yet (got nothing to withdraw!), but I'm guessing it'll be a Tesco's own brand cash machine.


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 21, 2005)

Just got back.

Surprisingly wide range considering it's so small a shop, and no queues!   

Managed to get a packet of mixed nuts, which I didn't think they would have.

No Yeo Valley organic yoghurt though   and I had to buy Ocean Spray cranberry juice instead of their own brand, which was three times the price!   Think I will be bringing that from home in future.

The cashpoint accepts all cards.

A tip to anyone going in there before 3/12 - get a leaflet from by the till, it gives you £2 off if you spent more than £6. He gave it to me *after* I had paid for my shopping.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I had to buy Ocean Spray cranberry juice instead of their own brand, which was three times the price!   Think I will be bringing that from home in future.


I believe Ocean Spray is a cooperative of cranberry farmers. Own brand no doubt undercuts this cooperative and puts ever more power in the hands of the supermarkets.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 21, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> No Yeo Valley organic yoghurt though



You'll have to ask my dad for that, he's got a mate who gives us stuff when a crate accidently falls on the floor. It's lush!


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 21, 2005)

Idaho said:
			
		

> I believe Ocean Spray is a cooperative of cranberry farmers. Own brand no doubt undercuts this cooperative and puts ever more power in the hands of the supermarkets.



I did not know that. But Tesco's own is 66p and Ocean Spray is £1.54 - that is a big difference if you don't have money to burn.




			
				Isambard said:
			
		

> You'll have to ask my dad for that, he's got a mate who gives us stuff when a crate accidently falls on the floor. It's lush!



I know, I buy the kilo sized pots!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 21, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Haven't checked it out yet (got nothing to withdraw!), but I'm guessing it'll be a Tesco's own brand cash machine.


 yer most likely right there

having their own cash machines means they can recycles their own cash from the tills and save on cash handling fees, risk, number of cash van runs needed etc blah


----------



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I did not know that. But Tesco's own is 66p and Ocean Spray is £1.54 - that is a big difference if you don't have money to burn.



Tesco's dominance and malign control of the UK food market is fuelled by these little justifications. What price ethics?


----------



## Isambard (Nov 21, 2005)

Not saying it is good Idaho but people living on low incomes don't have a huge ammount of choice and for many people there is no real choice to buy food from independents either.


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 21, 2005)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Tesco's dominance and malign control of the UK food market is fuelled by these little justifications. What price ethics?




88p in my case!


----------



## Isambard (Nov 21, 2005)

Although Ocean Spray might be a co-op of farmers in most cases it is the same big multinational companies who make the brands who churn out the own-brand stuff.

Tesco might be pants but I'm not going to lose a whole lot of sleep over the wellbeing of Unilever either.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2005)

You do what you will - providing you take some of the responsibility for the direction of the food industry.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I did not know that. But Tesco's own is 66p and Ocean Spray is £1.54 - that is a big difference if you don't have money to burn.


Isn't the Tesco own brand made with artificial sweeteners rather than proper sugar ?
My favourite is the Cranberry and Raspberry .. but they're all deadly calorie-wise -    I really need to develop a taste for it watered down


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 21, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Isn't the Tesco own brand made with artificial sweeteners rather than proper sugar ?



Hopefully. 

I shoudl really get off my lazy arse and walk down to St Marks Road to get pomegranate juice - it's much better than all of them!


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 21, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Not saying it is good Idaho but people living on low incomes don't have a huge ammount of choice and for many people there is no real choice to buy food from independents either.



The Metro's in Bristol ARE more expensive than Independents..by and large...depends on what you buy...some things are cheaper...somethings are a tad more expnsive...they don't clear the tills very quickly so you stand in a queue and people duck in and out spotting something else while they wait...they are VERY clever...do they have Tescos in Germany?...I live on less than £50 a week...£25ish on bills,,,£25ish on food...I buy sensibly but Metros are not for the low-incomed AFAICS..they are for the busy professional...go Lidls/Aldi for cheapness innit?


----------



## butterfly child (Nov 21, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Hopefully.
> 
> I shoudl really get off my lazy arse and walk down to St Marks Road to get pomegranate juice - it's much better than all of them!



You'd rather buy Tesco's own cranberry juice because it's cheaper... yet you're going to buy _pomegranete juice_?!

How _expensive_ is pomegranete juice?! I almost fainted when I saw the price of it in the shops!


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 21, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> You'd rather buy Tesco's own cranberry juice because it's cheaper... yet you're going to buy _pomegranete juice_?!
> 
> How _expensive_ is pomegranete juice?! I almost fainted when I saw the price of it in the shops!



But it's bloody _gorgeous! _


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 21, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> The Metro's in Bristol ARE more expensive than Independents..by and large...



I disagree. Tesco Metro is more expensive than Tesco in Eastville, say, but still cheaper than most independent/local shops. Besides, in Broadmead and around by the new Tesco Express, there are *no other shops* (apart from Marks & Spencer).


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 26, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> In fact..heh heh - just wait until I find out what time they do the out-of-date reductions!


Okay...I can now inform you that on a Saturday evening the chilled stuff goes down to 10p shortly after 8 p.m.  I just got back with three bags full of ready meals, salads and other goodies for the grand total of £2.10.   

Had the whole "Tesco-next-to-the-Bus-Station Experience", mind, as they grappled some drunken would-be shoplifter to the floor and held him there bleeding, right by my feet, until the police arrived.   Poor bastard tried to walk out of the shop with a load of Ferrero Rocher chocolates stuffed up his jumper.  I mean - why?


----------



## Callie (Nov 26, 2005)

cos theyre really tasty?


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 26, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Poor bastard tried to walk out of the shop with a load of Ferrero Rocher chocolates stuffed up his jumper.



_"-Ambassador: with these headlocks, you are really hurting me."_


----------

